# Scuba Steve



## courtleigh (Oct 27, 2005)

Any ideas on making a scuba costume?
I already have a mask, snorkel, and fins. I don't know if I'll be able to find a wetsuit, but I got some spandex pants and I got a child's baseball "compressor shirt" which is like a black spandex shirt.

So I need to make the tank, and regulator (thing you put in your mouth), and then some sort of tubing or cable to connect them...any ideas? Thanks


----------



## courtleigh (Oct 27, 2005)

this is a regulator

http://www.joediveramerica.com/page/JDA/PROD/reg/416185


----------



## Professor Frink (Oct 18, 2004)

I remember Scuba Steve wearing a yellow wet suit. You may try using yellow rain pants and a long sleeve yellow shirt.


----------



## justagirl992 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh , What a wonderful idea for a costume. This is coming from a scuba diver. I wish I had thought of something like that. Hopefully you can come with something great for the costume. Do you know any divers? Maybe you could find a local dive shop and just rent their equipment? I know it doesn't cost much to rent.


----------

